
Own video streaming platform on web, tablet and TV - fastocloud
https://fastocloud.com
======
fastocloud
Here test website:
[https://fastotv.com/auth/login](https://fastotv.com/auth/login)

Android players:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fastotv](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fastotv)

iPhone players:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fastotv/id1486741808](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fastotv/id1486741808)

test account: test@fastotv.com 1111

